# GHRP 2 stack?



## GettinHench (Aug 18, 2014)

Below is the pack I will be getting which should last a couple of months, is the dosage high enough or should I increase it? I am using it just as a recomp. I am also using 600mg test, 300mg npp per week. Would synthetic hgh be a better option for a recomp at 3iu per day?

5*x Modified GRF (1-29) 2mg (aka CJC-1295 w/o DAC)

5*x Ipam 2mg

50mcg x2 daily, am /before bed, Monday - Friday.

Thanks Darren


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

GettinHench said:


> Below is the pack I will be getting which should last a couple of months, is the dosage high enough or should I increase it? I am using it just as a recomp. I am also using 600mg test, 300mg npp per week. Would synthetic hgh be a better option for a recomp at 3iu per day?
> 
> 5*x Modified GRF (1-29) 2mg (aka CJC-1295 w/o DAC)
> 
> ...


My understanding is that increasing frequency is more beneficial than increasing dose - you could take that up to five times a day if you can be assed.

As for the hgh question ..... if I could be assured of Pharma grade hgh I'd use it but it's too big a gamble for me.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Im doing sat dosage (100mcg each) ghrp2/mod grf.

I shoot this 4 times a day - which can be a nightmare at times.

monring and be time are grand its having to bring them into work to do lunch an PWO.

Id love to get 5 shots done but it would be far to much hassle


----------



## GettinHench (Aug 18, 2014)

MrM said:


> My understanding is that increasing frequency is more beneficial than increasing dose - you could take that up to five times a day if you can be assed.
> 
> As for the hgh question ..... if I could be assured of Pharma grade hgh I'd use it but it's too big a gamble for me.


Thanks mate , do you think 3 times daily would be enough?



herc said:


> Im doing sat dosage (100mcg each) ghrp2/mod grf.
> 
> I shoot this 4 times a day - which can be a nightmare at times.
> 
> ...


What benefits are you seeing doing it 4 times a day ? and 100mcg ?

Thanks GH


----------



## GettinHench (Aug 18, 2014)

MrM said:


> My understanding is that increasing frequency is more beneficial than increasing dose - you could take that up to five times a day if you can be assed.
> 
> As for the hgh question ..... if I could be assured of Pharma grade hgh I'd use it but it's too big a gamble for me.


Hi mate it wouldnt be Pharma, it would be Hyge Black tops or Kigtropin.


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

i would stick to the sat dose of 100mcg for both and between 3-5 times a day with atleast 3 hours between each one.

3 times a day gives decent results and is usually easy to stiick too. i have one shot before brekky and then only take one with me to work or to shoot pre wo.also have one before bed


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

has anyone seen any good results from using the peptides was thinking of ordering some from purepetides

but the amounts you need to take its only a little bit cheaper than running gh its self i no lots of gh's are copied but i have a good source of genetech


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

welsh_chris said:


> has anyone seen any good results from using the peptides was thinking of ordering some from purepetides
> 
> but the amounts you need to take its only a little bit cheaper than running gh its self i no lots of gh's are copied but i have a good source of genetech


i get my peptides from a chinese source and works out alot cheaper than those online companies. i cant fault the stuff really everything else such as the hcg and mt2 i get from them is spot on too. although if i was pre contest i would prefer to stick tio a known hgh


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

so what you saying paul

would you rather run 3-5iu of gh over sat dose peptides 3-5 times a day from a online company

thinking of putting something in from now until may (show time) dislike spending the money but interested to see the results


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

im saying i buy cheap peptides but they seem to do the job off season mate but when pre conest i just prefer to stick to a known hgh that i have used before. what im doing from next month will be to start gear again with peptides until about 12 weeks out and switch to hgh until show. i dont know if you use slin but a good combo is hgh/slin on training days and peps 3-5 times a day on non training days.


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

maybe i should of said if you were unable to source cheap peptides what would you do

yea i only run lantis though mainly maybe abit of fast sometimes just before workouts


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

im going to use ghrp2/mod grf 3x day and slin (novarapid) 10ius with breakfast and pwo with next cycle and see how i get on with that. never really took them properly together so hiopefully see decent gains alongside a cycle


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

i hate the fast really hits me and catches me

i find the slow i can put in and just feel hungry all day which is nice

i do find it gives me headaches though if i try upping the dose and i no its that as i never get headaches and soon as i drop the dose or stop im fine


----------



## GettinHench (Aug 18, 2014)

I think I am going to use ipam instead for the GHRP 2.

Will i see benefits running it 50mcg of each 3 times a day?

I just don't want to use it at saturation point from the start until o know how it react to it.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

D



GettinHench said:


> I think I am going to use ipam instead for the GHRP 2.
> 
> Will i see benefits running it 50mcg of each 3 times a day?
> 
> I just don't want to use it at saturation point from the start until o know how it react to it.


Mate just go with sat dose,u will be ok ....


----------



## GettinHench (Aug 18, 2014)

So 100mcg of each 2 or 3 times daily? I cant manage more than 3 I dont think with my job.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

welsh_chris said:


> has anyone seen any good results from using the peptides was thinking of ordering some from purepetides
> 
> but the amounts you need to take its only a little bit cheaper than running gh its self i no lots of gh's are copied but i have a good source of genetech


the natural gh is actually more effective than synthetic GH


----------



## GettinHench (Aug 18, 2014)

Is 100mcg 2x a day enough or do i need to do 3 ? Im just trying to gauge it around my work etc .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GettinHench said:


> Is 100mcg 2x a day enough or do i need to do 3 ? Im just trying to gauge it around my work etc .


enough for what? obviously doing more jabs your results will be better, but what are you expecting from peptides in general?

for me anything less than 3 x day on saturation doses is more for longevity than fat loss or new muscle cell creation


----------



## GettinHench (Aug 18, 2014)

I am wanting fat loss and muscle cell creation , so 3x per day at 100mcg or 1mcg per kg .


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

geordie_paul said:


> i would stick to the sat dose of 100mcg for both and between 3-5 times a day with atleast 3 hours between each one.
> 
> 3 times a day gives decent results and is usually easy to stiick too. i have one shot before brekky and then only take one with me to work or to shoot pre wo.also have one before bed


interested when you say good results since im currently doing it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GettinHench said:


> I am wanting fat loss and muscle cell creation , so 3x per day at 100mcg or 1mcg per kg .


yes mate at the minimum


----------



## GettinHench (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks mate. I'll start at 100 and possible increase.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I do

6am (30mins before breakfast)

12pm (1hr before lunch)

6pm (pre workout)

11pm (bed)


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

herc said:


> I do
> 
> 6am (30mins before breakfast)
> 
> ...


think i will try this, never used peps before so keen to try, may add 5iu or so hyge too

if your avi is anything to go by your peps/aas/diet is all working, looking awesome pal well done


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

herc said:


> Im doing sat dosage (100mcg each) ghrp2/mod grf.
> 
> I shoot this 4 times a day - which can be a nightmare at times.
> 
> ...


I was under the impression they had to be kept chilled, how do you get round that? cool bag?

im thinking of running the same as you mentioned when I start my next cycle but with taking it to work could be a pain


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

diesel09 said:


> I was under the impression they had to be kept chilled, how do you get round that? cool bag?
> 
> im thinking of running the same as you mentioned when I start my next cycle but with taking it to work could be a pain


Someone will correct me if I'm wrong but I'm sure it's ok to pre load syringe in the morning and and take to work with you if kept in moderate temperatures through day. just leave in the car and have it when I finish before I go to the gym


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

diesel09 said:


> I was under the impression they had to be kept chilled, how do you get round that? cool bag?
> 
> im thinking of running the same as you mentioned when I start my next cycle but with taking it to work could be a pain


Look up "frio wallet" on Amazon.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> think i will try this, never used peps before so keen to try, may add 5iu or so hyge too
> 
> if your avi is anything to go by your peps/aas/diet is all working, looking awesome pal well done


Cheers Rick - No the avi was just before my last fight back in march. i am about 5kg heavier now. Im considering doing that myself. Found an online source i have used few times that sells black top hyges. i had the green top 200iu kits and didnt rate them at all.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

diesel09 said:


> I was under the impression they had to be kept chilled, how do you get round that? cool bag?
> 
> im thinking of running the same as you mentioned when I start my next cycle but with taking it to work could be a pain


ATM i work out of shop were there is only two of us. so they sit in my pack lunch in the fridge wrapped up. IIRC i think you can store them in a cool place. (leave them in your car and on breaks/lunches pop out and pin up)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

diesel09 said:


> I was under the impression they had to be kept chilled, how do you get round that? cool bag?
> 
> im thinking of running the same as you mentioned when I start my next cycle but with taking it to work could be a pain


they do not NEED to be chilled, peptides will be ok at room temp for a time although it is better to keep them in the fridge as they will last longer but for one day is more than fine.


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> they do not NEED to be chilled, peptides will be ok at room temp for a time although it is better to keep them in the fridge as they will last longer but for one day is more than fine.


cheers for clearing that up mate, that was my worry didn't want to take it in to work with it having to be chilled all day, I am going to purchase a cool bag to store all my meals in anyway so I will just store them in there for safe keepings,

at the moment Im in two minds whether to run the ghrp-2 or ipam both will be from toms so I know quality will be spot on


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

how anyone can inject and leave it more than 25 minuits itbis beyond me i get hungry as**** cant understand why since thats why i bought ghrp-2 and not 6


----------

